# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  huhu giúp em với :((

## shakira

hum nọ em mua kon laptop ibm a32 ,em vừa nối mạng nhưng ko hiểu sao cứ vào web nào đc 1 lúc la máy em lại đơ rồi restart lại là sao ..en sợ was [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## nguyentienthuy

máy bạn có phần mềm diệt virus gì chưa? bạn mua máy này giá bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## tungnc273

có p` mềm bkav thui,em mua 4tr dùng tốt,chắc hàg tàu rồi hjc hjc,mak cấu hình máy có nâng cấp đc ko ạ :-??,em gà :-s

----------


## davidcusagi

uhm! 4 triệu thì netbook này em phải dùng cẩn thận. mình phải dùng phần mềm mạnh hơn bkav 1 tí như là panda, cmc, esetnod, avira, avg, avast, ... em vào box security của diễn đàn sẽ thấy những phần mềm đấy. phần mềm diệt virus bảo vệ máy là thứ khá quan trọng cho máy em bây giờ.

sau đó là nên tắt những chương trình không cần thiết để nó khỏi chiếm bộ nhớ ram, giúp máy khỏi bị đứng giữa chừng. dùng các công cụ chăm sóc và dọn dẹp hệ thống để giúp máy chạy trơn tru.

máy em có thể nâng cấp hệ thống. nếu được thì em có thể xem cấu hình và chụp hình cho anh em xem và có thể giúp bạn chọn cấu hình để nâng cấp. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

chúc em thành công!

----------


## tanphatdoor

thanks anh, xem cấu hình như thế nào ak ?

----------


## tapchidoisong

bạn dùng phần mềm cpu-z để xem nha. mở lên rồi bạn chụp màn hình và up lên cho anh em xem. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## blackcatcn

vâng,choa em hỏi lun về phần âm thanh nữa, luk nãy máy em vẫn nghe nhac online bình thường ,rồi lúc sau em ko nghe đc nữa,em vào phần control pamel ->sounds,speech.....-> sound and audio devices properties thì như thế này 

còn phần kia thỳ đây ạ : 




anh làm ơn đánh giá hộ em kon này với :-s

----------


## stst575

hic giúp em với anh admin ui :-s

----------


## duannd

*ibm thinkpad r32*





dòng máy của bạn có cấu hình hơi khó nâng cấp . mình đã từng thấy bạn mình xài dòng này rồi . bạn xem có đúng dòng máy của bạn không nhé . 


cấu hình tiêu chuẩn :


cpu : intel pentium 4 ( 1.6ghz ) 

hdd : 30 đến 40 gb 

ram : 128 hay 256mb ( nâng cấp tối đa là 1gb ram ) ( loại ram sử dụng là ddr , pc-2100 )

card đồ họa : ati mobility radeon ( 16mb )

màn hình : 14.1 inch

mạng lan : 10/100 base-t

----------


## seowebsitetv

hic vậy còn vấn đề lỗi tiêng thì sao ạ :-s

----------


## 2edu

bạn cứ bình tĩnh tháo gỡ từng khó khăn , bạn rối lên thì sự việc rất dễ bế tắc . hiện tại với cấu hình của máy bạn là tương đối yếu , máy bạn có thể lắp thêm ram để tăng hiệu năng của máy lên . còn cpu của bạn thì rất khó kiếm

----------


## viet1234

lắp thêm ram tốn pao nhiu $$ ạ ,để em còn chuẩn bị trước

----------


## iseovip1

ram này hiện giờ giá thành thấp nhưng mỗi tội khó kiếm . bạn đến chỗ tiệm sữa máy tính bạn hỏi giá ram và thương lượng giá cả . nhưng mình nghĩ nó không quá 250 nghìn đâu bạn à

----------


## adviser

bạn có thể liên hệ qua ym của mình .để mình xác định card âm thanh cho bạn .bạn có thể cài trước teamview 5 vào máy .

----------


## kimdung01

bạo ra cửa hàng mà hỏi giá
cấu hình laptop của bạn cần nâng cấp đấy

----------


## arthome2015

nâng cấp cấu hình lap ntn ak,chỉ em vz
ak cho em hỏi lun,kon lap của em thỉnh thoảng đang dùng lại tự nhiên bị đơ chuột ,như kiểu treo má nhưng 1 lát sau lại bt,nó bị làm sao vậy ak,có phải do nó nóng quá ko

----------

